# Range Finder IPhone App?????



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

The IPhone camera isn't capable of shooting a laser to range yardage. GPS doesn't work for archery. For golf it's ok but course is usually premapped. Picture comparetive ranging is decent but not accurate enough for quality shots.To many variable effect outcome-light or dust from one pic angle to next throws off focus and softwares guess at yardage. 
There is inclinometer App (tiltmeter)that you could use. Just sight down edge of phone for a close angle measurement then use cut chart to figure yardage.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mil-dot is promising but exact target size is needed for accurate measurements and entry for each target will be time consuming. FWIW,get good angle compesating range finder on sale for quick and accurate measurements unless you want to play with phone more than shoot


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

My cousin has one that he picked up for a couple bucks. But like the one that was mentioned earlier, you ahve to know the height of the target. then it does some kind of mathematical comparison as to how high it appears on the camera to give you the yardage... im not sold on it yet... hasnt proved to reliable.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

The iPhone barely functions as a phone, let alone a range finder. Like others have said you need to get a real range finder.


----------



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

Bow Me said:


> The iPhone barely functions as a phone, let alone a range finder. Like others have said you need to get a real range finder.


you got that right


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

just go buy a range finder from wally world, unless ur going to be shooting from a stand, then u will need to spend a little more for one the figures in angles, unless u range everything from the base of the tree before u climb up.


----------



## Loggingdog (Apr 10, 2011)

There is one in the works called Bow Ranger. It should be on the app store within a week. It uses the iphone accelerometer to figure out the angle and a little trigonometry and calculates the range.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

Bow Me said:


> The iPhone barely functions as a phone, let alone a range finder. Like others have said you need to get a real range finder.



The iPhones the best phone on the market by far. Unfortunately using it as a rangefinder is a little out of it's capability.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

coiloil37 said:


> The iPhones the best phone on the market by far. Unfortunately using it as a rangefinder is a little out of it's capability.


The iphone has nice apps but as far as as phone goes.....you'd be better off with 2 tin cans and a string!


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

So you want me to pay 299 for a phone that cost me 70 bucks a month to do range finding? bah I will keep my flip phone I got for free and use my 80 dollar range finder and do just fine.  

Only reason I see for using an iPhone for rangefinder functions is trying to cheat in a 3-d tournament.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

hitman846 said:


> The iphone has nice apps but as far as as phone goes.....you'd be better off with 2 tin cans and a string!


Maybe you guys have a sub standard 3G network. It's awesome up here.


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

The iPhone is by far the best phone on the market hands down,I'm not trying to offend any one or any thing but alot of people are not as smart as the phone and me being one of them can't figure them out but they are capable of so much more than people know,it has made my life much easier.there are so many apps out there it's not even funny,I can turn my security system on or off for my house from any where or turn my wifes car on or unlock the doors,they call them smart phones for a reason.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

what ever happen to good old fashion hunting were you go out an spend three or four days tracking the animals patern,hang a set,and kill something with just you bow,and camo? it to me is all in the hard work and effort to figure out these animals,and learn from my mistakes.and hopfully at some right times you can learn from the animals mistakes.that being said i have purchased a cheap simmons range finder to sight my pins in and will probly sell mine.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

If you're really looking for some sort of "rangefinder" capability on smartphones, try this:

iPhone/iPad2/iPod Touch with Camera - Theodolite Free and Theodolite Pro, Spygpass, Rangefinder.

Android - Theodolite

Spyglass and Theodolite requires you to move sideways. Rangefinder has you take one pic knee level then another at eye level.

Most aren't accurate enough for precision shooting. I've compared it with my Nikon rangefinders and the Nikon's all win out.

-Steve


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Demp223 said:


> The IPhone camera isn't capable of shooting a laser to range yardage. GPS doesn't work for archery. For golf it's ok but course is usually premapped. Picture comparetive ranging is decent but not accurate enough for quality shots.To many variable effect outcome-light or dust from one pic angle to next throws off focus and softwares guess at yardage.
> There is inclinometer App (tiltmeter)that you could use. Just sight down edge of phone for a close angle measurement then use cut chart to figure yardage.


These are great comments, I just want to add that the inclinometer was not precise enough for any serious ballistic or ranging measurement.


----------



## Loggingdog (Apr 10, 2011)

The "Bow Ranger" iphone app is on the app store. Check it out, its pretty cool. It uses the phone to calculate the angle from your stand to whatever you are aiming to. You input stand height and the app spits out the range.


----------



## Mr.electric (May 10, 2010)

This product seems like the only way to use an iPhone as an advanced scope. It just attaches the iPhone to a scope and displays the scope image in the phone screen. In conjunction with a scope with built in range finder it could work.i wonder if the shock and vibration of the bow would kill the iPhone after a few shots. 
http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/274812...02410711&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=84483669311&veh=sem


----------



## Mr.electric (May 10, 2010)

A combination of range finder and automatically adjusted aim point will probably be available for bows someday. If you spend about $10k you can get something like this for your rifle. Probably smart to wait until they get the bugs worked out (and the price drops to about $200)
http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/burris-eliminator-laserscope-rangefinder-built-in/


----------

